# Gifts From A Great Friend



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2020)

Howdy fellas, non fellas and anyone in between. Me and Robert aka 

 tx smoker
 have become great friends over the last several months so we decided we wanted to do something for one another for Christmas. I received 2 huge boxes from him today. One was 44lbs lol. After lugging them into the house I sat down to open them and was blown away by his generosity and thoughtfulness. For those of you lucky enough to call Robert a friend then you already know. The first box was packed full of goodies. Several of containers of some of his homemade rubs and seasonings, a bottle of garlic olive oil and a bottle of pepper vinegar, a few packs of his jerky, jar of hot pickled garlic, some spicy pistachios he smoked.
	

		
			
		

		
	











And a very nice bottle of Garrison Brothers small batch whiskey
	

		
			
		

		
	






That was the "light" box lol. The 44lb box was full of Certified Piedmontese Beef
	

		
			
		

		
	






A couple of huge tomahawks. The writing on the bottom right corner of all the steaks are the weight
	

		
			
		

		
	






5 super thick ribeyes
	

		
			
		

		
	






4 of the biggest porterhouse steaks I've ever seen
	

		
			
		

		
	






And 2 HUGE racks of meaty beef back ribs
	

		
			
		

		
	






My counter after unpacking everything

I've appreciated my friendship with Robert so much and will say that when he calls you a friend he means it. So to you Robert thanks for everything you managed to make us feel blessed. You have a package coming today, one tomorrow and another Monday!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 9, 2020)

Very cool.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 9, 2020)

WOW!  That's amazing.  I am eyeing those porters though...


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 9, 2020)

Yikes!  Now that is what I call a FRIEND!

Very Nice,

John


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 9, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> So to you Robert thanks for everything you managed to make us feel blessed. You have a package coming today, one tomorrow and another Monday!



You are more than welcome Jake. I had a few things in mind but it was Tracy that said to pull out all the stops. Far be it from me to argue. We don't do a lot during the year but tend to get a bit crazy at the holidays. You just happened along at the right time and the stars aligned    Can't wait to see what you cook up with some of that meat. I can only imagine it'll be great.

Robert


----------



## Munson (Dec 9, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## forktender (Dec 9, 2020)

DAMN!!! @ buddy'ol pal 

 tx smoker
 Robert......   

What an amazing gift and friendship, friends like this are hard to come by these days and I know 

 TNJAKE
  is grateful. It couldn't happen to a nicer guy/patriot.
Nice work Robert.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 9, 2020)

Congratulations TNJake, you are totally deserving of it.


----------



## robrpb (Dec 9, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 9, 2020)

Wow! Merry Christmas Jake what a great gift from Robert, amazing how some good friendships are made through smf! enjoy


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 9, 2020)

Wow! What a great gift from Robert! And Jake, I know you will do some great things with all that beef!


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 9, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Congratulations TNJake, you are totally deserving of it.


Couldn’t have said it any better myself. It’s amazing the change that has taken place in this relationship in the past 8 months.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 9, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> It’s amazing the change that has taken place in this relationship in the past 8 months.



Very interesting and intuitive that you mention this because it's absolutely true and was the catalyst for the gift package. I told Tracy about the evolution of the online friendship that has developed between Jake and I and that's when she said I needed to pull out all the stops for this one. Thank you for making that observation Peachy. She thought it was great that what started out as a questionable relationship turned into something very positive.

Robert


----------



## sandyut (Dec 9, 2020)

Great gift from a great friend.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 9, 2020)

Great!  I know you will put all that to good used.  You are Blessed!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 9, 2020)

There is no doubt to Roberts generosity. He has also gifted me with a competition trimmed brisket and a bottle of the garrison brothers. Among the other things we have sent back and forth.


----------



## 2Mac (Dec 9, 2020)

I don’t know the history of your friendship but I do know about how amazing it is to have someone think about you and go out of their way to make you feel special. Especially in these tough times. Good for you both 

 TNJAKE
  and 

 tx smoker
. Once again this forum gives me hope for people.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 9, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> The writing on the bottom right corner of all the steaks are the weight



Yes but all the steaks are upside down    My handwriting is hard enough to read but having to invert it makes things difficult...for me anyway. Half the time I can't even read what I wrote

Robert


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2020)

forktender said:


> DAMN!!! @ buddy'ol pal
> 
> tx smoker
> Robert......
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Dan


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Wow! What a great gift from Robert! And Jake, I know you will do some great things with all that beef!


Yes sir got some of those ribeyes thawing for tomorrow!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2020)

Steve H said:


> There is no doubt to Roberts generosity. He has also gifted me with a competition trimmed brisket and a bottle of the garrison brothers. Among the other things we have sent back and forth.


Heck yeah bud enjoy that brisket. Guess I'll be forced to try the whiskey tonight lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2020)

2Mac said:


> I don’t know the history of your friendship but I do know about how amazing it is to have someone think about you and go out of their way to make you feel special. Especially in these tough times. Good for you both
> 
> TNJAKE
> and @tx smoker. Once again this forum gives me hope for people.


Totally agree


----------



## Millberry (Dec 9, 2020)

Unreal!! What a true friend. Hellfire,I will have to throw a barbecue just to get pallbearers.     Lucky You Jake....but-You are a nice person. You have helped me a lot.  Charlie


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Yes but all the steaks are upside down    My handwriting is hard enough to read but having to invert it makes things difficult...for me anyway. Half the time I can't even read what I wrote
> 
> Robert


Lmao yep just noticed that. Not sure why my brain had me place them upside down. I haven't even drank the whiskey yet lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2020)

Millberry said:


> Unreal!! What a true friend. Hellfire,I will have to throw a barbecue just to get pallbearers.     Lucky You Jake....but-You are a nice person. You have helped me a lot.  Charlie


More than happy to help you out anytime charlie and thanks for the kind words


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 9, 2020)

Very nice gesture Robert . 
Jake , enjoy bud .


----------



## Steve H (Dec 9, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah bud enjoy that brisket. Guess I'll be forced to try the whiskey tonight lol



You got a heck of a lot of choice stuff there! That hooch is very good!


----------



## forktender (Dec 9, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Very interesting and intuitive that you mention this because it's absolutely true and was the catalyst for the gift package. I told Tracy about the evolution of the online friendship that has developed between Jake and I and that's when she said I needed to pull out all the stops for this one. Thank you for making that observation Peachy. She thought it was great that what started out as a questionable relationship turned into something very positive.
> 
> Robert


Some of my best friends were made after disagreements or worse.
Good on you guys.


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 9, 2020)

That is a very generous gift.  And I (and am sure many others) look forward to the gift you give us when you post the pics of the cooks you do with all of that great meat!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2020)

bbqbrett said:


> That is a very generous gift.  And I (and am sure many others) look forward to the gift you give us when you post the pics of the cooks you do with all of that great meat!


There will be many threads made from this gift. He's got some good stuff headed his way as well


----------



## forktender (Dec 9, 2020)

Steve H said:


> You got a heck of a lot of choice stuff there! That hooch is very good!


Exactly, I would've been more than happy to get just the bottle...good stuff!!! 
I buy the Garrison boot flasks pretty often they make great "aim'in oil" bottles for the duck blind.


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 9, 2020)

WoW and I mean WOW ! That's one hell of a gift . Merry Xmas to both of you and your Families .


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2020)

poacherjoe said:


> WoW and I mean WOW ! That's one hell of a gift . Merry Xmas to both of you and your Families .


Same to you and your family Joe


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2020)

You guys "Robert & Jake" got some awesome Christmas Presents going on there.
I'm looking forward to the finished Products coming from both ends.
I'll probably be drooling again!!!
Thanks for showing, Jake!!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 9, 2020)

Wow!  That is an amazing gift Jake!  It's so great that you've become such close friends.  Jake you are more than deserving and Robert you are ultra generous.  Very touching and heartfelt.   I get more positivity from SMF than any other thing.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 9, 2020)

lots of great folks on this site,  proud to be a part on it, wish I could do something like that but mercy, way out of my  pay grade lol


----------



## xray (Dec 9, 2020)

Those are some great gifts Jake, you’re sure to enjoy them!

Robert’s generosity knows no bounds. I have been happy to call him a friend.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 9, 2020)

That all looks fabulous. May these Holidays bring you and your Family JOY!.
I too have been Blessed to count Robert among my Friends. The Vinegar and especially the Garlic oil is a favorite condiment of mine. I'm on my 3rd Bottle in just a few months. Thank You Robert and Tracy. for everything...JJ


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 9, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Howdy fellas, non fellas and anyone in between. Me and Robert aka @tx smoker have become great friends over the last several months so we decided we wanted to do something for one another for Christmas. I received 2 huge boxes from him today. One was 44lbs lol. After lugging them into the house I sat down to open them and was blown away by his generosity and thoughtfulness. For those of you lucky enough to call Robert a friend then you already know. The first box was packed full of goodies. Several of containers of some of his homemade rubs and seasonings, a bottle of garlic olive oil and a bottle of pepper vinegar, a few packs of his jerky, jar of hot pickled garlic, some spicy pistachios he smoked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok... now it is the time to use my bleeding hearts pep talk... here we go:
Sir, I'm coming from war thorn country (Bosnia) and all of my family died during bombing and I was only child and no brothers and sisters... would you be so kind and adopt me and send me one of those packages?.... How m I doing so far?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 9, 2020)

That's just plain awesome! Jake, you deserve those boxes to brighten your world,  it couldn't happen to a nicer guy. And Robert and Tracy, you are such great people! I have been on the receiving end of some of your gifts and your knowledge... and am very appreciative of it.

Is definitely a great forum with lots of great people!
Ryan


----------



## IH 1026 (Dec 9, 2020)

dernektambura
  PM me an address, and while I cannot send any refrigerated items,  I'll do my best to send you a care package from the U.S.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 9, 2020)

TuckersBarbeque said:


> WOW!  That's amazing.  I am eyeing those porters though...


I thought you where talking about porter beer.  I looked several times before it hit me.  Porters are my favorite style beer.


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 9, 2020)

IH 1026 said:


> dernektambura
> PM me an address, and while I cannot send any refrigerated items,  I'll do my best to send you a care package from the U.S.


my man... thank you... I was just joking but it is good to know there is still righteous people in today world ready to jump in and help to those in need... my hat off to you my friend... as long as there is people like yourself humanity will prevail...


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 9, 2020)

Well Jake, start cooking. Jk. Some sweet gifts you got there. Won’t have to use any Meat Church rubs for a few years now.


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 9, 2020)

IH 1026 said:


> dernektambura
> PM me an address, and while I cannot send any refrigerated items,  I'll do my best to send you a care package from the U.S.


Very kind gesture IH


----------



## IH 1026 (Dec 9, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Very kind gesture IH


 Tis the Season.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 9, 2020)

What a great thread! I LOVE seeing something like this now and then and be reminded the world is not such a bad place after all.  I feel blessed to be part of this extended family here.  CHEERS!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 9, 2020)

dernektambura said:


> I'm coming from war thorn country (Bosnia)


That is right next door to Ontario isn't it ?


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 9, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Very kind gesture IH



Peach - what’s your address? I’ll send you a gift.


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 9, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Peach - what’s your address? I’ll send you a gift.


 great can’t wait


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Wow!  That is an amazing gift Jake!  It's so great that you've become such close friends.  Jake you are more than deserving and Robert you are ultra generous.  Very touching and heartfelt.   I get more positivity from SMF than any other thing.  Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for the kind words mike


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2020)

xray said:


> Those are some great gifts Jake, you’re sure to enjoy them!
> 
> Robert’s generosity knows no bounds. I have been happy to call him a friend.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> That all looks fabulous. May these Holidays bring you and your Family JOY!.
> I too have been Blessed to count Robert among my Friends. The Vinegar and especially the Garlic oil is a favorite condiment of mine. I'm on my 3rd Bottle in just a few months. Thank You Robert and Tracy. for everything...JJ


Joy to your family as well JJ


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> That's just plain awesome! Jake, you deserve those boxes to brighten your world,  it couldn't happen to a nicer guy. And Robert and Tracy, you are such great people! I have been on the receiving end of some of your gifts and your knowledge... and am very appreciative of it.
> 
> Is definitely a great forum with lots of great people!
> Ryan


Thanks for the kind words Ryan. And I agree about Robert and Tracy


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 9, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> That is right next door to Ontario isn't it ?


Canada is the country close to most of countries in the world... why? cuz Canada gives second chance... as same as USA, Australia or GB... gotta respect hosts...


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 9, 2020)

Good friendships are great things. I’ve developed many here and you and Robert are two of them. I’ve had much of Roberts generosity show up on my porch as well!! Great people and tis the Season!!


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 9, 2020)

Wow,  amazing gifts.  Its the time of year to show the people you appreciate your appreciation.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Good friendships are great things. I’ve developed many here and you and Robert are two of them. I’ve had much of Roberts generosity show up on my porch as well!! Great people and tis the Season!!


Agreed Jeff. Glad to call you friend


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 9, 2020)

Wow that's awesome of 

 tx smoker
 to do that.  Please post pics of the great cooks that will be happening


----------



## dons2346 (Dec 9, 2020)

Great friends are hard to come by. I knew this was special when I saw the bottle of Garrison's.
Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2020)

dons2346 said:


> Great friends are hard to come by. I knew this was special when I saw the bottle of Garrison's.
> Merry Christmas to everyone


I agree. Had some of the whiskey and it's delicious. Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 10, 2020)

There has been many good statements made in this post. Yes it is the season for us to show our kindness of heart. Those of us that believe have the most wonderful reason to have a kind heart. For many of us it is not only this time of the year but all year long to share what we have.

Jake it is so wonderful for you to receive in the times of your family issues. Now you can relax watching the grill but don't forget to show us your efforts. Know they will all be just fantastic.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 10, 2020)

It is things like this that makes me so glad I joined up on here.  I never had a real hobby, always more concerned with working like a dog and paying bills. I discovered my love of cooking and grilling late in life. you guys here have been so patient with my ignorance and questions. I will be watching with great interest as 

 TNJAKE
 sips and cooks.
Jim


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 10, 2020)

I also have been fortunate enough to be on the receiving end of Robert and Tracy's generosity. Great gesture. I use his recipe for the vinegar and EVOO and its wonderful. Also that beef rub is the tits. Try it out on those ribeye's tonight!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 10, 2020)

I'd sure like to watch and help...going to Jake's house, I can watch him cook and he can watch me drink out of that bottle.  That way we are both doing what we are best at!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks for the likes JLenoard, MJB05615 and Brokenhandle they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 10, 2020)

I don’t have any friends, so I just by myself gifts. Usually beer and food.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> I don’t have any friends, so I just by myself gifts. Usually beer and food.



Look on the bright side. It's cheaper that way!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 10, 2020)

Yea that Steve.
You get what you want not what somebody else thinks you want.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I agree. Had some of the whiskey and it's delicious. Merry Christmas to you as well!


Merry Christmas to you Jake! Yeah, that Garrison brothers is good stuff. How are you drinking it?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks for the laugh Steve.

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> There has been many good statements made in this post. Yes it is the season for us to show our kindness of heart. Those of us that believe have the most wonderful reason to have a kind heart. For many of us it is not only this time of the year but all year long to share what we have.
> 
> Jake it is so wonderful for you to receive in the times of your family issues. Now you can relax watching the grill but don't forget to show us your efforts. Know they will all be just fantastic.
> 
> Warren


Yep nice thread. Hope you have a great Christmas warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I also have been fortunate enough to be on the receiving end of Robert and Tracy's generosity. Great gesture. I use his recipe for the vinegar and EVOO and its wonderful. Also that beef rub is the tits. Try it out on those ribeye's tonight!


That's the plan!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'd sure like to watch and help...going to Jake's house, I can watch him cook and he can watch me drink out of that bottle.  That way we are both doing what we are best at!
> 
> Ryan


You are welcome at my home anytime Ryan. Would be happy to share a drink and a meal with you


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Merry Christmas to you Jake! Yeah, that Garrison brothers is good stuff. How are you drinking it?


Same to you Steve! Just in a glass with a couple ice cubes. Should I do something different? I'm not use to the high dollar stuff lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> It is things like this that makes me so glad I joined up on here.  I never had a real hobby, always more concerned with working like a dog and paying bills. I discovered my love of cooking and grilling late in life. you guys here have been so patient with my ignorance and questions. I will be watching with great interest as
> 
> TNJAKE
> sips and cooks.
> Jim


Glad you joined up. Looking forward to getting together one of these days!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 10, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Same to you Steve! Just in a glass with a couple ice cubes. Should I do something different? I'm not use to the high dollar stuff lol




HAHAHA yea that's me Jake a Boones Farm type guy.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Same to you Steve! Just in a glass with a couple ice cubes. Should I do something different? I'm not use to the high dollar stuff lol



Nope. on the rocks is fine. I have it neat. Or with a stone in it.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> HAHAHA yea that's me Jake a Boones Farm type guy.
> 
> Warren


I grew up on that stuff! I see it in the store from time to time. Thought about getting a bottle a few times.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 10, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> HAHAHA yea that's me Jake a Boones Farm type guy.



Hey....everybody is getting on board with the "Farm To Table" concept so why not with wine too?? Boone's Farm to your table. Works for me   

Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 10, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I grew up on that stuff! I see it in the store from time to time. Thought about getting a bottle a few times.



We use to steal bottles of it from Kroger's in high school. What does it have about 2% alcohol? LOL


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Nope. on the rocks is fine. I have it neat. Or with a stone in it.


Stone? Like a rock? Lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> We use to steal bottles of it from Kroger's in high school. What does it have about 2% alcohol? LOL


I may or may not have done the same thing.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 10, 2020)

What  great thread! I've also had the good fortune to become friends with Robert over the last year Jake. His generosity is equaled only by his culinary talent and sense of humor, I've learned some invaluable cooking tips from Robert. Enjoy the whisky, post up some cooks, and have a great Xmas Jake, it's off to a great start! RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks for the like Jake it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks for the like Dereck it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> What  great thread! I've also had the good fortune to become friends with Robert over the last year Jake. His generosity is equaled only by his culinary talent and sense of humor, I've learned some invaluable cooking tips from Robert. Enjoy the whisky, post up some cooks, and have a great Xmas Jake, it's off to a great start! RAY


Thanks ray I hope you have a great Christmas as well!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 10, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I grew up on that stuff! I see it in the store from time to time. Thought about getting a bottle a few times.



Go for it Steve old memories are great sometimes I think.    

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 10, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> I don’t have any friends, so I just by myself gifts. Usually beer and food.


Merry Christmas to you anyway 

 Central PA Cowboy
  If I had your address I’d make sure Santa delivered a gift.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 10, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> If I had your address I’d make sure Santa delivered a gift.





 Central PA Cowboy
  make that two of us. You've made me smile enough times to warrant sending something nice    Time to return the favor(s) and this is the perfect time. As Peachy said, merry Christmas to you anyway!!

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 10, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Stone? Like a rock? Lol



You can get reusable "ice cubes" that are frozen and added to your drink. That way you get a cooling effect without watering down the drink as you would with regular ice melting. I used to have some but no clue where they are.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2020)

My stones are stainless steel. They work good for getting the booze chilled right down in a couple of minutes


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 10, 2020)

I have friends,  but if someone is gonna get me a gift could it be the girl in the bikini in the jokes that Ray 

 sawhorseray
  posted a day or two ago! I sure do like a good string puzzle!   

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> You can get reusable "ice cubes" that are frozen and added to your drink. That way you get a cooling effect without watering down the drink as you would with regular ice melting. I used to have some but no clue where they are.
> 
> Robert


Gotcha. A wise man once told me if the ice had time to melt you ain't drinking fast enough. Think he was an alcoholic though


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2020)

Steve H said:


> My stones are stainless steel. They work good for getting the booze chilled right down in a couple of minutes


I'll hold back my inappropriate comments about your stainless steel stones lol


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 10, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> I have friends,  but if someone is gonna get me a gift could it be the girl in the bikini in the jokes that Ray
> 
> sawhorseray
> posted a day or two ago! I sure do like a good string puzzle!   Ryan



Just wondering, how many times did you click the "play" button Ryan? RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 10, 2020)

Alright you two have to come clean here. Jake you must be Roberts abandoned illegitimate son he had with a family member in high school, and this just retribution for the ill-gotten deed . Just goshing ya both.

That's one fantastic gift 

 tx smoker
, and I couldn't think of a better recipient then Jake. To Jake make sure you share some of the finished product with your BiL when he's back up on his feet. 

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Just wondering, how many times did you click the "play" button Ryan? RAY


I'll be honest I clicked it twice


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Alright you two have to come clean here. Jake you must be Roberts abandoned illegitimate son he had with a family member in high school, and this just retribution for the ill-gotten deed . Just goshing ya both.
> 
> That's one fantastic gift
> 
> ...


Lmao Chris. That's funny. I sent him some good stuff he's waiting on one more box. Definitely gonna share a steak with the BiL. Got a phone call from him tonight. First time since Sunday he has been able to talk. He's not out of the woods but seems to be making small improvement


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 10, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Lmao Chris. That's funny. I sent him some good stuff he's waiting on one more box. Definitely gonna share a steak with the BiL. Got a phone call from him tonight. First time since Sunday he has been able to talk. He's not out of the woods but seems to be making small improvement


So glad he's making some kind of improvement!  Any improvement is welcome.  Thanks for the update.  Continuing to Pray.


----------



## forktender (Dec 11, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> We use to steal bottles of it from Kroger's in high school. What does it have about 2% alcohol? LOL


Enough to make the dainties drop that's all that we cared about the stuff back then.
(Said in the most diplomatic way I could come up with...which is completely not my style at all.)


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 11, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Gotcha. A wise man once told me if the ice had time to melt you ain't drinking fast enough. Think he was an alcoholic though


I know right. All these guys with the YETI can coolers....."this thing keeps my beer cold for hours".  I never let one set out long enough for the ice to melt off of it.
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2020)

What ever worked any port in a storm.    

Warren


----------

